# [solved] ATI RADEON 9200 & lastest kernel & TV Out

## RayDude

I'm trying to run tv out as the primary display on an older Athlox-XP system.

I don't care which driver I use as long as it works.

Currently the only solution I have is to run the 2.6.18 kernel with the old FGLRX driver. That works.

However, with the promise that TV out support was working on the open source driver, I've been trying to get it to work.

Supposedly (I haven't tested it) the latest radeon driver for X supports TV out as a secondary screen, and I've found many threads via google that talk about people using it. However no matter what I do to run as a single TV out primary config X always states: "even though S-Video is enabled, can't find any valid modes for S-Video" or something like that.

Serious bummer.

Does anyone have this working with a 2.6.23 kernel?

Thanks in advance,

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

I got it to work. Note this is the versions I'm running:

```
equery list xorg

[ Searching for package 'xorg' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0)
```

```
equery list ati

[ Searching for package 'ati' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.7.196-r1 (0)
```

```
equery list xrandr

[ Searching for package 'xrandr' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.2 (0)
```

The trick is to force the VGA output on, even when the VGA monitor isn't connected. You also have to force the modeline for 800x600 as it won't be auto detected correctly unless a VGA monitor is connected.

I got the modeline by grabbing it out of /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

       Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Radeon 9200"

        Boardname       "ATI Radeon"

        Busid           "PCI:3:0:0"

        Driver          "radeon"

        Vendorname      "ATI"

        Option          "Monitor-VGA-0"         "VGA Monitor"

        Option          "Monitor-S-video"       "S-Video Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "VGA Monitor"

        Vendorname      "LG"

        Modelname       "CRT 1280x1024"

        Option          "DPMS"

        Option          "PreferredMode" "800x600"

        Option          "Enable" "true" # force vga on, this is necessary.

        HorizSync       30-96

        VertRefresh     50-160

       #force VGA to the same resolution as S-Video

        Modeline "800x600" 40.00 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "S-Video Monitor"

        Vendorname      "Unknown"

        Modelname       "TV or Beamer"

        Option          "DPMS"

        Option          "Enable" "true" # Force S-Video on, it is not detected correctly

       # Force the 800x600 modeline. THIS IS THE ONLY MODE FOUND TO WORK.

        Modeline "800x600" 40.00 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "Radeon 9200"

        Defaultdepth    24

        Monitor         "S-Video Monitor"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes           "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard1"

        InputDevice     "Mouse1"

#       Option          "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

I hope someone else finds it useful.

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

Its not solved for the ATI card.

After I figured out the above xorg.conf to get S-Video working, I found out I needed to:

```
xvattr -a XV_CRTC -v 1
```

That enabled the video stream to go to the TV.

However, mythtv does not automatically pick up on the fact that the xv device has moved and shows no video UNLESS I setup the video to use XV everytime the frontend is run.

My solution was to buy a new 6200LE at Frys.

I got it working in 15 minutes.

Raydude

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> Its not solved for the ATI card.
> 
> My solution was to buy a new 6200LE at Frys.
> 
> I got it working in 15 minutes.
> ...

 

which driver?

----------

## RayDude

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *RayDude wrote:*   Its not solved for the ATI card.
> 
> My solution was to buy a new 6200LE at Frys.
> 
> I got it working in 15 minutes.
> ...

 

nvidia-drivers-100.14.19

no brainer to set up, the drivers detect everything automatically.

Raydude

----------

